# Monster Fat dirt drop project



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Some you may have seen my '91 Monster on FatCogs or RBUK. Despite the difficulties posed by the short head tube, I've been mulling over a dirt drop rebuild for a time now. Taking inspiration from Bob's Phoenix thread....I've decided to get started. 

I have some Suntour 7 speed bar end shifters and I am looking for some Superbe Pro aero levers. There is a NOS set of GPX's on the 'Bay....but I am holding out. And I've just ordered a 42cm 25.4 Woodchipper bar and some new red Fizik tape 

There are a couple ways the build could go. Any insight or opinions are welcome!

Option 1)
Keep the threaded Spinner/XC Pro headset combo and get a Nitto dirt drop stem and a shim (since it is 26.0 if I recall). I'd love to find a high rise Salsa with a roller (drool) or a LD stem (double drool--I'd love to get a custom one made), but my chances of any of those are slim and I want a spring project! 

Option 2)
Switch to threadless. I've got a suitable Groovy Ho-Down with a lot of steerer tube (the flat crown + Frank's forehead thing would be cool!), and a headset or two laying around I could use. Shame to lose the full XC Pro (a silly concern perhaps), but the longer steerer w/shims and a stubby threadless stem might be better/stiffer/easier to dial in than the DD stem? Hmm.....

Anyway, more to come! In the meantime, here is what I am starting with (with the addition of a Blackburn rack this morning--It's got the mounts, I might as well utilize them!). Once the Salsa bar arrives I'll get the proper size fit-finder'ed at my LBS....who knows, that might make some decisions for me.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I dig that pink. Looking forward to seeing how this comes together.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

That sure is taste tempting! Are those components XC Comp or Pro? Personally, I would work really hard to find a stem to keep the threaded before switching, but if it means being uncomfortable then pull the ol switcharoo.

One more option to consider is using a quill adapter, which would extend the length and allow you to use a threadless stem. With some spacers over the adapter you wouldn't even know it was there and you could keep the headset and fork!

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=23897


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

nitto is good for the on one midge. I have that set up. it works really well.
having said that, fats have really short head tubes and long top tubes for dirt drops.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Pepto + blood is how I am thinking of it. Kind of cute, kind of grotesque  

Yep, all XC Pro. The pedals are just slight older I think. Any Suntour pedal experts? I like these cages a bit better than the more square GG ones that came next. 

And yep, Fats aren't the most ideal prospect for this kind of build.....but I don't want a Kona  There's another Monster with the DD stem on FatCogs an it is definitely taking advatage of the long quill! How do you like the Midge?


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

Those are the first version of the Suntour "XC-Pro" pedals -- the easiest way to tell is these have 1 "tab" (or "flip") on the front side of the cage. Look at the Suntour catalogs on MOMBAT here: http://mombat.org/Suntour.htm The 1-tabs first appeared in the '89 catalog as part of the XC-9000 group. Those continued for '90 and '91 in the XC-Pro group. For '92 the design changed with the cage then having 2-1/2 tabs/flips.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Sweet, I wasn't sure if they overlapped with the square cage/double flip/platinum versions or not. Good to know, and oh how comforting it is to be period correct-ish


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Pepto + blood is how I am thinking of it. Kind of cute, kind of grotesque
> 
> Yep, all XC Pro. The pedals are just slight older I think. Any Suntour pedal experts? I like these cages a bit better than the more square GG ones that came next.
> 
> And yep, Fats aren't the most ideal prospect for this kind of build.....but I don't want a Kona  There's another Monster with the DD stem on FatCogs an it is definitely taking advatage of the long quill! How do you like the Midge?


i like the Midge. A lot. Perfect for my small hands.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I have been passively seeking the right LD stem for quite a while now with no real luck. I have watched a few of the Salsa's show up in different places and or pass through the bay lately. The Nitto dirt drop stem is easily acessible and I think looks pretty good (Ok not as good as a LD or a Salsa would). Here is a pic of a modern dirt drop setup with a Nitto stem on my old Ritchey:










I like the idea of a rear rack, but am trying to accept the pepto/red blend....Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm My mind is open.......


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

That looks good! Thanks for the inspiration. I suppose I am keeping my options open as well.... a custom stem would be nice way to enjoy the summer (assuming I could find anyone to make one before then!)


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Taking inspiration from Bob's Phoenix thread....I've decided to get started.


I'm humbled by the mention.

So far, my Phoenix change-up has definitely given the old bike new life. I still haven't scared hell out of myself with those drop bars off-road yet though, the trails are still too muddy here to be fun.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I had Rody make me a custom stem so that I could run drops on my CCR. Its based on a Salsa P10 stem. Its an option.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

That's huge! And I like it. I am leaning toward custom too. I sent Rody an email but I fear his wait time is huge/isn't taking orders on little stuff. We'll see. I am also talking to Eric at Winter Bikes and he has some really nice options. Seems like a great guy too.

The Salsa bars should get here soon, and I'll know what I am working with dimension-wise. If I get something made I'll do it threadless (could use a quill adaptor for threaded set ups). If it fits the Monster it should also be just about the right size to use on Yo's too, which would be nice.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

yo-Nate-y said:


> That's huge!


That's what she said


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

And luckily for her, it's not a LD <canned laughter>

Och, too early in the morning!


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Thats the exact opposite of an LD. I would say ED but that already means something else. Thats what I need for my dirt drop project, but I need 1-1/4 threadless. Dont ask. Its going to have to be custom.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Woodchippers just arrived! They fit the Suntour barcons I have perfectly, and 42cm seems like a good width. Unfortunately I don't have time to get a fit-finder session in this afternoon before I leave for Austin....

The tops on this bar are really wide, and there's not much bulge at the clamp. I am thinking I might want to run some inline levers too. Or maybe just one for the front brake. Might be nice for around town riding and road to have a braking option there.....

More to come!


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

FWIW, on my conversion with 46cm chippers, I have never ridden for any distance with my hands on top of the bars. I tried different hand positions at first, but have settled into an in the drops all the time riding mode.

The long extensions have been useful for me to move my hands around on though. With the flare on the bars and the height I have them installed at, I imagine it feels a lot like one of those Titec or Jones H-bars on a more typical setup.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Any luck on the custom stem? I'm needing one for a completely different project.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Whats the forward extension on that stem, 150mm? That just looks like its going to ride squirrly. Is the frame to small for you?



Rumpfy said:


> I had Rody make me a custom stem so that I could run drops on my CCR. Its based on a Salsa P10 stem. Its an option.


,


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info, bob.



PaintPeelinPbody said:


> Any luck on the custom stem? I'm needing one for a completely different project.


Yup, going with Winter once I can get the measurements....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ckevlar said:


> Whats the forward extension on that stem, 150mm? That just looks like its going to ride squirrly. Is the frame to small for you?


Its essentially a Salsa P12.5 stem. Same specs as a P10, but the reach is another 2.5cm.

Yes, it was for a Potts CCR that I was trying to force to work with drop bars. That project is about to go in a different direction with a recent acquisition that put me on a frame that fits me better and uses a more appropriate stem.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

I tried DD's on my Monster. It just took too much rise and reach to get comfortable. Mostly because my neck can't take the traditional low, forward position. It rides pretty well on smooth singletrack, but I get nervous on rough singletrack with that much stem showing.


















Link to more pics.


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

Kind of reminds me of this stem that went through many hands here. 

I still have it, but it's not in use after Rody built me a custom.

jw



Rumpfy said:


> I had Rody make me a custom stem so that I could run drops on my CCR. Its based on a Salsa P10 stem. Its an option.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

That's a great stem. So, did it have steering issues, and what if anything is different on the stem you got from Rody? Since I am going custom, I hope to mitigate as many downsides as I can..... I'll post up mock-ups of the design next week!

The short version is: two bolts on the front side, extra long steerer tube clamp area......and I am entertaining ideas of a drop down cable guide.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

GrumpyOne said:


> Kind of reminds me of this stem that went through many hands here.
> 
> I still have it, but it's not in use after Rody built me a custom.
> 
> jw


Haha, you got that stem from me (which I got from Fillet Brazed which he got from SSMike I think...). I wouldn't mind getting it back if you didn't have a use for it anymore.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

All the K-Ville pics inspired me. As if I needed an excuse to post of another mess of pics 

Updates! 
I switched out the XC Pro Grease Guard headset and threaded Spinner fork for a King and one of Rody's Ho-Downs. I am really digging the fork. While I wait for a proper fit session and custom stem, I'm riding around with a mess of risers and a hi-ish-rise Salsa. This is actually close (within an inch or two) of where I am going to want the custom stem......now to get things measured and off to Eric at Winter!


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

That Ho is pretty.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Very nice bike!

...it would look a LOT better with some knobbies bro!


....ditch the rack. 

Or at least find a black one!


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

chefmiguel said:


> That Ho is pretty.


Proof that beauty is in the eye of the beholder, because it looks fugly to me.

Although that "crown" does fit in well with the Frankenstein decal. It looks like his forehead.


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice looking build. At first I thought it was close to a factory pink, then I compared it to my wicked in 1989's "Last Page Pink" with dark violet splatter. And you're dscription is right on the money - a little blood mixed in!








Tom P.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Lose those brake pads for any others and your brakes will work 100% better.

A nit pick, but I would try to find a better front hanger.. that one isn't worthy.

Nice cranks and pedals.... clean bike!

-Schmitty-


----------



## rolondo (Jul 19, 2005)

I love the bike. The red rack is killing me though. KDX is right - maybe a black one if you absolutely must have one?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for the all the comments. Getting fitted on Monday night 

Front hanger! Yes, indeed. The custom stem is going to have a built-in hanger.
The rack! Yes, kinda fugly, but there are rack mounts and I am digging it. And there may be some red bar tape too....bring on the blood.
Tires! Yes, knobbies are on tap. Either all black Spesh Team Controls or some Timbuk's if I feel spendy.

But the Ho-Down.....man, I love that fork. An acquired taste, perhaps, but with Frank on the headtube there was no other way 

OPC--that Wicked is sweet!


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

If you seriously plan on using that rack (panniers or some weight) it won't last very long. They're complete garbage. Especially when it brakes on a trip.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Haha, you got that stem from me (which I got from Fillet Brazed which he got from SSMike I think...). I wouldn't mind getting it back if you didn't have a use for it anymore.


Nope, got it from a local shop. I still have SSMike's which I need to mail to him.

The Monster Fat looks too small for the owner unless he has long legs and a short torso.

I'm with wv bob on this one. Doesn't make me think of mountain biking when I see it.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Got fitted, but I was kind of rushed as I had to give a friend a ride to the train station. What I have so far is a stem clamp position about an inch back and just slightly higher than it is now. The Salsa's don't have much drop/reach, but I am a little concerned that I might want them higher......so, one more session to play around!

Good to know re: the Blackburn racks. Are they known for failing? 
In any case, it would only be light duty not heavy loaded touring.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Nate, Monster looks sweet...

as far as the rack goes, I beat the hell out of a flouro green one BITD and it held up great...I didn't load it too much, but it was great for carrying 12-packs of Olympia back to the compound when we had the cash.  





Steve


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Sweet. That's pretty much the kind of duty it'll be getting


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Nate, Monster looks sweet...
> 
> as far as the rack goes, I beat the hell out of a flouro green one BITD and it held up great...I didn't load it too much, but it was great for carrying 12-packs of Olympia back to the compound when we had the cash.
> 
> ...


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Aemmer said:


> Olympia?
> 
> Thats a rotgut pacnw beer made from the dregs after everything else.........
> Didn't know anyone outside of local would know what it was......
> ...


Hey T,

I spent a year or so in Phoenix living on Rammen noodles, Olympia, and the leftover KFC my roommate would smuggle out of work a couple of nights a week...good times and great rides...always makes me smile when I look back on them. 

Steve


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Got fitted, and fitted again. Thinking things are just about right with the fit stem as pictured below. The top of the bars is a bit below my saddle height, but the Salsas don't have much drop to them. Eric at Winter is working on some mock-ups now and there are going to be some monster-ly thematic elements in it. Scars and neck bolts perhaps 

One thing I am trying to decide is whether I want to go 25.4 or 31.8. I have some 25.4 bars, but I am thinking 31.8 would be more versatile going forward. So....a stem shim and what I have. Or do it right and buy another pair of bars..... Hmmm.....


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

The shop in the background is the fantastic Devil's Gear Bike Shop. 
http://www.thedevilsgear.com/


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Getting closer..... a few mock-ups to decide on design elements.

I was thinking of a square extension, but the tubing is hard to come by and I want this sooner rather than later. Looking like we are going to have scars, a four-bolt 31.8 bar clamp, two bolt steerer clamp, and a bone-style cable hanger (sort of Yo Eddy-ish there). I think I am going to stick with gloss black and perhaps bring the green with some bar tape (Fizik's green apple looks about right). Woot.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

you're going to get rid of all those spacers aren't you? Seems like you would with a custom stem.

Is that your real seat height on that bike? Seems like before you drop all that dough, you should get a larger bike?

Otherwise, I like the pink and red.

Edit: I know what a pain it is to go from threadless to threaded but I think it's worth the costs and energy to get the stem that you want without trying to force it to fit. Anyhow, not trying to torture you but just something to tinker about in your head before you commit.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Is that your real seat height on that bike? Seems like before you drop all that dough, you should get a larger bike?


In your opinion how many inches of seatpost is to much seat post? My fat has a lot showing and has been said is to small also. It rides / handles real well though.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm with the girl on this one. That is a lot of post and a lot of spacers on the original build. To me it looks like Nathan is really stretching the fit on that frame. Beautiful build though. Other than the rack.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I am guessing he doesn't want to cut down that styling fork...


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Haha---the rack might not last! 

Fats are pretty aggressive/have pretty sloping TTs and at 22.5 is about where I'd want to be reach-wise. The seat post is where it needs to be. (though nearly too long for the Ritchey post)(anyone want to swap for a 26.4 IRD?)

Aemmer is right on the fork---the Ho Down steerer is long and since I was thinking dirt drop, I figured I'd use that real estate. The stem will have an extend sleeve on the steerer portion to cover it. So the spacers will indeed be gone. The pics above aren't to scale, but just for styling purposes 

The bike was originally threaded (Spinner, XC Pro GG headset, and Fat Chance stem), but I switched to threadless to use the Ho Down fork.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

I think the short headtubes were, at the same time, the ultimate failing of the fat design and one of it's best features. On the one hand it made the frames stiff and light. On the other it made them uncomfortable for anyone who wasn't in full race mode all the time. Especially once the world moved away from quill stems.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Sweet. I have a Monster with the original (Tange I think) Yo-like fork on the shelf because Chris and Wendyl made a custom (fork, paint) version. I believe the custom fork is the same as the 10th anniversary model fork's smaller diameter blades.

Ours spends it's time on the trainer in basement now because my wife says it's the best and prettiest bike ever. I forget the year but I think our custom paint variation became production in 92 or 93 but not the Yo-type fork with smaller diameter blades. I believe it was a stock Imron purple used though because I saw a Peterbilt dump truck with the same exact paint.

I have ancient WTB drops for it and a high rise stem that I think is a Nitto as well as the American stem it first had with ti flat bars.

Thanks for the nostalgia. I road the custom road bike they made for me for first time in a while this past week!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Those both sound great--- I sure many of us would love to see pics.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

bitflogger said:


> Sweet. I have a Monster with the original (Tange I think) Yo-like fork on the shelf because Chris and Wendyl made a custom (fork, paint) version. I believe the custom fork is the same as the 10th anniversary model fork's smaller diameter blades.
> 
> Ours spends it's time on the trainer in basement now because my wife says it's the best and prettiest bike ever. I forget the year but I think our custom paint variation became production in 92 or 93 but not the Yo-type fork with smaller diameter blades. I believe it was a stock Imron purple used though because I saw a Peterbilt dump truck with the same exact paint.
> 
> ...


This purple? http://boise.craigslist.org/bik/1796955797.html


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Getting closer 
I feel better about not buying much of any bike stuff here in Tokyo when I think of this waiting for me when I get back.


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

Hmmm...NICE!

jb


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Front hanger! Yes, indeed. The custom stem is going to have a built-in hanger.


I'm not sure how this ended up for you, but I will agree that the cable hanger that you have on there is hideous.

Sounds as though you're covered, but I thought I'd offer - if you end up needing a 1" hanger drop me a PM. I've got a couple of candidates banging around my parts boxes.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the offer!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Mental note, 
JackO has what I need.



Jak0zilla said:


> I'm not sure how this ended up for you, but I will agree that the cable hanger that you have on there is hideous.
> 
> Sounds as though you're covered, but I thought I'd offer - if you end up needing a 1" hanger drop me a PM. I've got a couple of candidates banging around my parts boxes.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Aemmer said:


> I am guessing he doesn't want to cut down that styling fork...


Rody built me the same fork for my Bonty with the proper Bontrager offset, and I have been having sleepless nights trying to decide _where_ to cut, how many spacers, which stem ... 

I will get out the hacksaw one of these days. Every day my Judy sucks just a little bit more than the day before.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Jak0zilla said:


> Rody built me the same fork for my Bonty with the proper Bontrager offset, and I have been having sleepless nights trying to decide _where_ to cut, how many spacers, which stem ...
> 
> I will get out the hacksaw one of these days. Every day my Judy sucks just a little bit more than the day before.


Make sure that you leave at least one spacer on top of the stem, so that you'll never regret cutting it too short.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

This arrived yesterday!

http://winterbicycles.blogspot.com/2010/08/monster-stem.html

Now I need to get some cables and get cutting.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Yup too small. Post height and headset spacers, to a lesser degree, aren't so important. Throw in the stem length though, and it's an open and shut case. You would like a longer tt and wheelbase I would guarantee. And along with that would come a longer ht.. yeehaw.
A bike fitting sticky (in all it's contradictory glory) would be great. Someone besdies me.. why don't you get on that?!

-Schmitty-


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I am ready for the possibility that I drank from the wrong little bottle.....
but in the meantime I want to get this together and see


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Interesting thread.

I'm gathering the parts to dirt drop my 1990 Wicked. Just grabbed a Nitto long quill dirt drop stem yesterday and will match that up with either a Salsa Woodchipper or On-One Midge.

Hopefully it comes together without having to throw $$$ at a custom setup (which I probably wouldn't bother with since it's just my up-north bike now).

FCTi


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*Get the woodchipper*

I have both, and the Woodchipper is much more comfortable IMHO. The Midge has funky angles, and the drop extensions are super short for my medium sized hands. I have the 46 cm Woodchipper on my Singular Gryphon, and I love it! Lots of room, comfy angles on the drops, lots of room up top. Overall, a great bar.

frog


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestion. I have a 42cm Woodchipper on my CX bike, though it's set a bit lower than I hope to run on the Wicked - I was gonna give the 46cm a try anyway. My brother has a Midge on his Salsa Fargo and I thought it was pretty nice feeling, although no doubt some of that is the bike's drop-specific design.

Certainly hoping for something less back breaking than the old setup I had on my FatTi...eeesh - not sure how I rode with that:


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Whoa.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Schmitty said:


> Whoa.


October is only a few months away.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Fillet-brazed said:


> October is only a few months away.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Phew!
The stem came out great. I finally got the last bits I needed, cabled it up last night, and did a little shake down ride around town this morning. All seemed good, so I taped 'er up and I am really digging how things came out. I put an old set of Ritchey WCS foam grips under the tape in the drops which are super comfy. The fit is perfectly dialed to me in the drops. Up top is cruisey, and I can use the hoods after a fashion. I cut the bars just over an inch each at the tips. It is easy to get off the back, and I don't feel too low. I haven't headed out on the trails yet--I need to fiddle with the brakes and cut and cap some cables, but riding around some grassy hills and such it seems like the new set up will be great.

The Suntour Barcons are doing great in friction, but I might go to index later. I want to ditch the Cane Creek lizard and get a King top cap, and scare up some electrical tape in red or black (the only thing in my drawer was blue!), and the FD housing could be a tad shorter (aesthetically speaking).....but all in all I am super stoked to have this up and running! 

I was a little worried about the balance with drops but things feel great. Rody's fork tracks very well, and Eric built the stem with stiffness in mind so things are quite solid. Speaking of which, the 'bone' cable hanger looks a bit like a 'dong' ...but who am I to castrate Frank? (I suppose this means I ended up with an LD after all?)

Some pics! 

Going forward, after getting the top cap and tape sorted, I think I should pick up a pair of BP's inline cable adjusters.....setting this up made me realized how much I would appreciate them. And the red tape---I nearly went with apple green Fizik...but I am sticking with blood and pepto for a bit. If anyone finds some nice lavender tape (like Frank's shirt) send me a PM!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

And one profile shot for good measure:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

it looks perfect


----------



## Winter Bicycles (Jun 8, 2008)

yo-Nate-y said:


> the 'bone' cable hanger looks a bit like a 'dong' ...


I thought you said "boner" hanger!

Can't be helped, I'm a softy for the visual (and verbal) pun. Looks great!


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

colker1 said:


> it looks perfect


+!, nice ride!


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Kool bike. Who made that stem?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Vlad said:


> Kool bike. Who made that stem?


There's a link in post 61


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Gotcha.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Looks good! I think the red and pink clash ... but I only have to deal with it as long as I keep this window open! 

If it were mine I'd wrap the bars in filet'ed road bike inner tubes and find an old Bruce Gordon rear rack.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

I got a strange urge to drop bar my Yo today while I was out riding.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Indeed! I have my '91 (owned since new) Yo frameset and one day this fork/stem combo might migrate  

I am super excited to get out for a real ride once these trails dry out.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice build!


----------

